# Er hat sie angelogen.



## user625148

Hola, 

Por lo que tengo entendido, el acusativo se usa para el c. directo y el dativo para el c. indirecto. 
No entiendo por qué en la siguiente frase se usa un pronombre en acusativo cuando está sustituyendo al c. indirecto. 

Er hat *sie* gelogen -> Él mintió a ella/ Él le mintió -> le = C. indirecto.

Por qué no es "Er hat ihr gelogen"?

Gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

user625148 said:


> Er hat *sie* gelogen





user625148 said:


> "Er hat ihr gelogen"



*Er hat sie "angelogen"*


----------



## anahiseri

1) Como ha explicado  Tonerl, hay que usar el verbo *anlügen.

2) *es cierto que el dativo corresponde al c. indirecto y el acusativo al c. directo
pero que un verbo lleve en español C.D  no asegura que también lo lleve en alemán. 
A veces coinciden los casos, a veces no.


----------



## Peterdg

El problema es que "mentir" en español no funciona de la misma manera que "lügen" en alemán.

Por eso, en tu ejemplo, no es posible usar "lügen"; hay que usar "anlügen".


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> A veces coinciden los casos, a veces no.


Exacto.

El ordenador *le* costó mil euros.
Der Rechner kostete *ihn* 1000 Euro.

*Le* pregunté qué edad tenía.
Ich fragte *ihn*, wie alt er sei. 

Esta alumna miente mucho, no *la* creo.
Diese Schülerin lügt oft, ich glaube *ihr* nicht.

El edificio *lo* impresionó.
Das Gebäude imponierte *ihm*.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> Esta alumna miente mucho, no *la* creo.
> Diese Schülerin lügt oft, ich glaube *ihr* nicht.


Interesante,
Yo diría:
Esta alumna miente mucho. No *le* creo.
Esta alumna me presentó una excusa (por qué faltó el otro día). No (se)* la* creo.


----------



## anahiseri

Alemanita said:


> Interesante,
> Yo diría:
> Esta alumna miente mucho. No *le* creo.
> Esta alumna me presentó una excusa (por qué faltó el otro día). No (se)* la* creo.


A mí me pasa lo mismo, me entra la duda con muchos verbos españoles. Tampoco estoy segura de sí se dice "yo la ayudo"   o "yo le ayudo". Supongo que esto nos ocurre a muchos hispanohablantes (de hecho se habla de laismo y de leismo) porque nuestra lengua en realidad no se declina, solo quedan estos vestigios en los pronombres, y entonces con el tiempo vamos perdiendo la intuición del caso correcto.


----------



## anahiseri

Por cierto, en el DRAE pone que "creer" es intransitivo con respecto a la persona, o sea: yo le creo a ella.


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> "yo la ayudo" o "yo le ayudo".


En este caso yo lo uso así: 
Ella necesita mi ayuda, por eso la ayudo.
Veo a una anciana cargando una bolsa muy pesada y pregunto: ¿La ayudo, señora?
Ella quiere cocinar y yo le ayudo a cortar la verdura.
Veo a una anciana que quiere cruzar la calle y pregunto: ¿Le ayudo a cruzar la calle, abuela?
Saluditos.-


----------



## Peterdg

anahiseri said:


> Por cierto, en el DRAE pone que "creer" es intransitivo con respecto a la persona, o sea: yo le creo a ella.


Las dos posibilidades son correctas: "No la/le creo".

Eso es lo que dice el DPD (Diccionario panhispánico de dudas).


> *Cuando aparece únicamente el complemento de persona*, este puede interpretarse de dos modos: *como indirecto*, suponiendo una omisión del complemento directo por consabido: _«La rubia más alta respondió “sí”_ [...]_. Nadie le creyó»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 3.2.97); *o como directo*: _«Lo dijo con tanta seriedad que todo el mundo la creyó»_ (Ocampo _Cornelia_ [Arg. 1988]). *Esta última construcción, perfectamente correcta*, admite sin problemas la pasiva: _«En sus ojos brillaba la necesidad de ser creída»_ (Mendoza _Verdad_ [Esp. 1975]).


(La negrita es mía)


----------



## user625148

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. El tema de los pronombres con dativo/acusativo es uno de mis puntos pendientes porque no consigo entenderlo. Si conocéis algún lugar donde se explique bien, agradecería mucho que me lo comunicarais.


----------

